# MOTM July - Discussion



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

Keep the voting thread clean. Please discuss the tourney here.

The voting thread: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7235976/1/#new


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

I feel Muse will pick me for that last catergory.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 20, 2009)

TKD, you should have the list so people won't forget and will have to go back for once 

Btw i don't fit in any of those lawl. I think Sarah will get the nicest category.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not voting, too many choices.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 20, 2009)

Some people Have Brian in their thread. Which Brian? I know two, Brian117, and My Other best friend Brian(some numbers)


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

Rocketmeowth should be Most Creative.
Zetaboard Support should be Most Active.  B)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Some people Have Brian in their thread. Which Brian? I know two, Brian117, and My Other best friend Brian(some numbers)


They mean Brian117.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope I win something.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Where's most innocent and most naughty  .


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Where's most innocent and most naughty  .


There were enough categories already.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope I win something, even if it's bad, I'll know to improve on it


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I hope I win something, even if it's bad, I'll know to improve on it


I would vote for you for the best avatar, I loled so much at it when I saw it.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> I hope I win something.


I hope I win something too  xD


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I was just going to edit my post to vote for it. I lol'ed also :3


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2009)

There are alot of catagories. Possibly too many. I might have to cut down on a few next month.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

..Thanks Sarah! xD
As seen in my sig vvvvvv


----------



## Sarah (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> ..Thanks Sarah! xD
> As seen in my sig vvvvvv


You're welcome. xDD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

No one PM Numner a new avatar D:
I <3 it : P


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll just be happy to get one vote for anything XD .


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> No one PM Numner a new avatar D:
> I <3 it : P


Don't tempt anyone D:


----------



## tazaza (Jul 20, 2009)

I dont think i'll get voted. Not that I want you to all start voting for me and dont mock me for saying this. Sometimes I do sorta feel like a nobody and i dont want you mock me for saying that to. I dunno if i will vote. Dont really not that much of TBT yet anyway.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

tazaza said:
			
		

> I dont think i'll get voted. Not that I want you to all start voting for me and dont mock me for saying this. Sometimes I do sorta feel like a nobody and i dont want you mock me for saying that to. I dunno if i will vote. Dont really not that much of TBT yet anyway.


I see you alot.
Your not a not a nobody


----------



## tazaza (Jul 20, 2009)

I think i am to most people. Anyway I think it will be really close between the admins and mods for most of them.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Darn!
I don't think it's fair of me being voted bets avatar @.@


----------



## Sarah (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Darn!
> I don't think it's fair of me being voted bets avatar @.@


Why nott?


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

I dunno, doesn't feel right xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Me no get nomination.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Bob is a fish.
Originality


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Me no get nomination.





> Best Male: BaconBoy


? 

i havent got any nominations either.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi 5 non voted!


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't done my nominations yet. I take bribes


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

lol *bribes* xD


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lol *bribes* xD


What do you mean by the asterisk around bribes >:0


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

Mo no get nomination too. 

Well I just joined weeks ago. So I understand.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

pssh dont vote for cry 
she already has alot. xDD
i at least want one.... lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Bob is a fish.
> Originality


I'm gonna kill you now.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O Rly?
I'm already dead inside..


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

(Stop changing your avies, Bacon Boy >:O)

I haven't done my nominations. Probably 'cause I'm too lazy. X3


----------



## Josh (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I haven't done my nominations yet. I take bribes


What do you think you should be in?


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> (Stop changing your avies, Bacon Boy >:O)


hah


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'll nominate you if you bribe me xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://artpad.art.com/?kn3lx3n3554

You is now dead.

@Miku, it's an image randomizer.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hands monopoly money*


----------



## Josh (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh. 

'Cause I was getting annoyed so... yeah. XD


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i laughed soo hard 
xDDD


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2009)

0: I got voted for something.


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> pssh dont vote for cry
> she already has alot. xDD
> i at least want one.... lol


Pfft no I don't.
xD


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pssh yes you do.


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pssh no I don't


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

It's funny how most people voted for me on "Creative" I don't think I'm _that_ creative though.


----------



## Josh (Jul 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> It's funny how most people voted for me on "Creative" I don't think I'm _that_ creative though.


I think cus ur Pokemon TBT


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pfft yes you do. 
xDDDD


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> It's funny how most people voted for me on "Creative" I don't think I'm _that_ creative though.


I voted You awesome. 0:


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I did that too with you. Buddeh.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*high fives*


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Whose my buddeh D:
And durn you BaconBoy


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gave up eh?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Whose my buddeh D:
> And durn you BaconBoy


teehee


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm like, so mature! http://artpad.art.com/?kn3n8x5ihzk


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Whose my buddeh D:
> And durn you BaconBoy


I'm your buddeh
_________________________________________________
PFFT NO I DONT XD @ KALINN


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

psshh yes you did.


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

NU UH


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeey.
T-T
Thank you T-T


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not winning in anYthing. *does silent victorY dance*


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I'm not winning in anYthing. *does silent victorY dance*


First time I saw you I though you were a mod xD
Your that awesome.
I believe you'll win something.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

yea huh


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

You'll never know.
But I can't wait to see results.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

I won't win at anything. X3


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

okay, you can vote for cry now. 
i got a vote.  lol 
except they spelt my name wrong..   >_<


----------



## Elliot (Jul 20, 2009)

Got voted by 2 people. 1 of them voted for meh, cause we're best buddies D 
Well I would like to wish all of you good luck whoever, got voted, and to all who didn't i hope you will before this ends, or in the future


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

The only thing I got nominated in was Best Avatar D:
Well, atleast I got something


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> The only thing I got nominated in was Best Avatar D:
> Well, atleast I got something


same.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe I should make a way so you can change my sig 
Maybe I'll get best sig then


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Maybe I should make a way so you can change my sig
> Maybe I'll get best sig then


use this one 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

xDDDDD


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

No..


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

I think the only thing I had a chance in was most innocent for some apparent reason but it doesn't exist >_< .


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> No..


omgsh! 
its amazing!


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

You get no creds >:O
It's to smexy, I'll say its moine


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

darn it... 
i could like totally get most creative if people knew that i made that sexy sig.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

*goes to vote Numner for  Best Sig* X3


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> *goes to vote kalinn for most creativity* X3


awwwh 
thanks


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, bask in the glory of CDSaA man


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Why did no one vote me ;( .


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Cause I sucked up all the votes


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, Mega's got loadsa votes! xD


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Cause nobody likes Numner.
Numner is forced to talk in third person.
Numner doesn't like third person


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Wow, Mega's got loadsa votes! xD


<small>From himself too</small>
Yep alot  .


----------



## fitzy (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Cause nobody likes Numner.
> Numner is forced to talk in third person.
> Numner doesn't like third person


fitzy  shows Numner that it is cooler to talk in third person like this.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner  doesn't think this is effective, but whatevs
Numner  still rocks!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2009)

Gnome  thinks Numner should *censored.9.10*, or gtfo.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner  agrees.
No, to more on topic discussions.
Who's going to tally up everything?
TKD shouldn't do it alone :<


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Numner  agrees.
> No, to more on topic discussions.
> Who's going to tally up everything?
> TKD shouldn't do it alone :<


IceZtar  thinks that would be really hard :O .


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

I might start now 
After I ask TKD


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

NikoKing thinks this is pointless and dumb and that we should get back to discussion.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

O.0

I was voted most disturbing and most unique once, tried too hard to be funny twice, and most funny thrice.
Since when have I ever cracked a joke :1


----------



## 4861 (Jul 20, 2009)

when does voting start?


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 20, 2009)

no-ones voting for me :'(


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> O.0
> 
> I was voted most disturbing and most unique once, tried too hard to be funny twice, and most funny thrice.
> Since when have I ever cracked a joke :1


Alecks joking?
No wai.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

I win in the best category ! Yay


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I win in the best category ! Yay


Is this because everyone voted you "trys too hard to be funny?"
There, I think


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Sean?!?..a mod?!?
HAHAHHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
i mean..yeah seans cool xD


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah , they think Im funny and I love that !


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just thought you were plain awesome.
But who should I nominate?
Any suggestions that I should check out?


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Trys_ That says failure a bit 
Oh crap. double post >_<
Sorry D:
But who should I nominate my little walrus


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMmh ... Im reporting that ! Im a shtroumph a Lunette you know that ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whut?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ?


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

lol, all these people complaining about not getting nominated, I'm proud not to be nominated.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Bob is a fish.
But I nominate you town tree chopper :{ (Wrong John)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> lol, all these people complaining about not getting nominated, I'm proud not to be nominated.


But I want to win the least nominated catagory. D<
Or maybe I should get wiinet user of the month catagory. =D


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ry wins one of Pally's oldest bestest friends on tbt


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope my avatar doesn't change (if) before I win lol


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I hope my avatar doesn't change (if) before I win lol


that can be arranged..


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like how you tempted me to change my sig  :throwingrottenapples: 
I have no idea why I don't change it back @.@


----------



## Ricano (Jul 20, 2009)

blah...


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you said it yourself. 
its smexy. 
i can make you a purdy little avi to match it 
xDD


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Nao! >:O
*Hugs Avatar*
My only chance...


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

oh.. darn.. 
its crossed out.. 
i guess your not taking requests anymore. 
=[


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Not until the end of the contest 
Feel free to keep one in storage.


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thankyou cry, now Ryudo will never win the least nominated award :evillaugh: .


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Not until the end of the contest
> Feel free to keep one in storage.


heh okay. 
xD


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

We're getting off topic again D:
But I hope this doesn't start some flame war.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know...

Maybe it's just me, but "most disturbing"
Was it cuz of that celebrity thread 0.o


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, now I deserve best avatar.


----------



## FITZEH (Jul 21, 2009)

cry will win


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> cry will win


Which catagory?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 21, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 21, 2009)

I want 'Wish You Were Here'.

bahah.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 21, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I want 'Wish You Were Here'.
> 
> bahah.


But You are here. 0:


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I want 'Wish You Were Here'.
> 
> bahah.


Lolwut?


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 21, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh. That's what it meant? 
I thought it meant if you wished you were on the list thingy. 

 >_<


----------



## Gnome (Jul 21, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dun denY it. ;D


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I made it as "Member who has left" styled thing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 21, 2009)

So is there a list or something of who is winning what so far?
or does it not get counted up until it's over?


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> So is there a list or something of who is winning what so far?
> or does it not get counted up until it's over?


I am not counting til the end.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 21, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright.
Can't wait to see the results then. =p


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang.
That could take forever xD


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I will try and get the result back for the 1st of August.


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

Are you gonna take it alone?


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Are you gonna take it alone?


At the moment, yes, but soon I might need a couple of people to help.


----------



## Josh (Jul 21, 2009)

Only got 1 vote (I think) from Niall

Most Bizarre


----------



## Niall (Jul 21, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> cry will win


Yeah...


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 21, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Only got 1 vote (I think) from Niall
> 
> Most Bizarre


Probably because of the Weird Al avatar and signature.

 >_<


----------



## Niall (Jul 21, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Only got 1 vote (I think) from Niall
> 
> Most Bizarre


Ya I did


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

I got a best sig lol


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 21, 2009)

^^It was just to annoy you. I guess it didn't work. -____(\


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

No, really.
I'm _extremely_ annoyed.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

<Z3
You took of your avatar, Numner D:


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 21, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> No, really.
> I'm _extremely_ annoyed.


Yayyyyy. XD


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> <Z3
> You took of your avatar, Numner D:


I have it bookmarked 
lol D:


----------



## Horus (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I'm guaranteed the most likely to be banned tomorrow title :3


----------



## Wooty McWoot (Jul 21, 2009)

I demand Most Random.


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

13 post can't be random can it?
OPEN A CAN OF WORMS@?!?

:3


----------



## Wooty McWoot (Jul 21, 2009)

Y'all randoms postin' in a troll thread.


----------



## Princess (Jul 21, 2009)

dun dun dun duuh


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wooty McWoot said:
			
		

> Y'all randoms postin' in a troll thread.


I'M NOT TROLLIN'
I'M MEGA, YOU SEE?


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wooty McWoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Exactly.._


----------



## Niall (Jul 22, 2009)

I haven't been voted


----------



## Elliot (Jul 22, 2009)

I Demand, Best Username. KLC ftw, Better than KFC, Niko voted me that once, and i was thinking about my initials. KLC 4EVA! we sell EVERYTHING! (well food. not furnish+games).


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 22, 2009)

Woah, when did we start this? 0_0

Is this to promote better posting in the sea of users?


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Woah, when did we start this? 0_0
> 
> Is this to promote better posting in the sea of users?


I started it yesterday.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 22, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.  My mistake.

Seems popular.


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

Everyone's saying Horus will get banned. Good, good....

Hub has best grammar? The people who put that are insane!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

I find this funny people voting for me and who I dont know O_O

Thanks anyway


----------



## Robin (Jul 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I find this funny people voting for me and who I dont know O_O
> 
> Thanks anyway


They are all voting you for "Tries too hard to be funny"


----------



## Horus (Jul 22, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Everyone's saying Horus will get banned. Good, good....
> 
> Hub has best grammar? The people who put that are insane!


 :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Muse (Jul 22, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I feel Muse will pick me for that last catergory.


Haha,I'm not voting.I don't even know you that well,Xela. xD


----------



## Ricano (Jul 22, 2009)

Niall said:
			
		

> I haven't been voted


And you never will...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

What's up with randoms and voting for me? They know nothing of me.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> What's up with randoms and voting for me? They know nothing of me.


Thats what I think to


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

Actually, everyone knows you.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 24, 2009)

Really ? o_o


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Really ? o_o


Yeah.

You're infamous.


----------



## rafren (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope im voted...


----------



## Thunder (Jul 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's too hard for you to understand what it means, i'll interpret it for you.

Tries to hard to be funny = Idiot who should shut up already, and *stop* trying to be funny.


That clearer?


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I think he will finally understand the meaning of this award now.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 25, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he still doesn't get it... You'll need a new award titled "Most hopeless" or something.


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> thekillingdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, nice idea


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 31, 2009)

Is this still going on, or has it died yet?


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2009)

It's over, I will announce the results soon, then open August's competition..


----------



## Niall (Aug 1, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> It's over, I will announce the results soon, then open August's competition..


Ok


----------



## rafren (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay


----------

